# Cosman Dovetail Saw a cut above



## mpmitche

How do you like the handle? The lack of a wooden handle detracted in my mind so I went with the Lie-Nielsen but I was curious about how the Cosman saw was to use.


----------



## rareair

Its resin or so the package says. It feels similar to hardwood, it is solid and smooth - not plastic like. I like the shape as it is traditional and works well. Lie-Nielsen makes good saws, they are comparable in quality. I have looked at the Lie-Nielsen at one of their Tool Shows. The Cosman has a more featured or flexible saw that LN does not. Almost like LN is constrained by Stanley or whoever they are remaking and don't go the extra distance to make them better.


----------



## woodweasel

I have a few dovetail saws including LN, Adria, and Rob Cosman's. I consistently use Rob's saw. It's better balanced due to the Swanstone handle and the heavy brass back. It cuts faster than the others probably due to this weight. It starts very easily and cuts a nice smooth kerf.

I believe the blade blanks are Japanese in origin.

While it is priced at the top of the pack, its performance does justify the price for me.

Scott in Montana


----------

